# Your beloved German shepherd color consensus



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Please tell me your GSD color.. if its not listed in the poll options feel free to comment  thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Solid black - no sable - no solid black....no, sable.....grrr - I can't decide between the dark sable and the solid black...have both....either is fine....as long as everything else I want is there!

Lee


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i voted sable. i have a tan sable and a red sable. sable isn't a color though, more a pattern. there's tan, red, cream, silver, and dark sables. might be more IDK


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah, ace. what if you have more than one GSD? voth the oldest's color?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I love my blanket black/tan dogs. Own 3 plus one BI and one sable.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I love my spoiled rotten Black and red Shepherd.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sable all the way!!!

When I first found out that there was such a thing as sables, I thought they looked weird . . . but the color grew on me! LOVE sables now!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have had black and tan, black and red, blanket black, and sable......one a dark sable the other a patterned sable


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Black and tan


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just an FYI as I see some misinformation posted!

Sable or GRAU in German on the SV papers - IS a color - not a pattern!!!!!!! The original color actually....yes, it comes in all shades and variations and sometimes is altered by a pattern gene...but sable is sable!

Red sable, black sable, dark sable, light sable are all genetically the same color....other genes for PIGMENT determine the shade and depth of the color....

just like black and tan, black and red, black and cream are all really just Black and Brown.....pigment varies from near white to dark red.... Pattern varies from nearly all black fading to near bi-colors....

Lee


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a sable (patterned) and a very heavily blanketed black and tan (looks almost bi-color, but she's not genetically). I love sables but I think Delta has the coolest coloring.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't understand the question.

Are you asking what is the color of my dog, or what is my favorite color of a GSD in general?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I don't understand the question.
> 
> Are you asking what is the color of my dog, or what is my favorite color of a GSD in general?


im sorry your GSD color


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

scarfish said:


> yeah, ace. what if you have more than one GSD? voth the oldest's color?


hm i guess i should have thought of that good question maybe u can post them all


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Your poll doesn't allow for more than one dog.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Your poll doesn't allow for more than one dog.


hm is there anyway a mod can help edit it ? basically allow multiple vote


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know - try doing a notification on your thread and ask if it can be fixed. That will direct your question to the moderator of the Poll forum. Notifications also go to all the administrators.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a blanket B&T a bicolor and a sable....


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Butters is technically a silver and black GSD, but her fur almost looks more like a sooty gray rather than a light silver.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

We have had 4 solid black shepherds all great dogs also have Schippekes both solid black. I do believe we have a theme going on here.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Black and Tan x2, red and black, and sable.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Solid black. Have had sables in the past. Love all the color varieties so I would have been happy with any color I had gotten.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have one GSD, black and red, but I have 4 dogs total. I was taking a pic of them lined up and I noticed that I have a black lab mix, a fawn/red chihuahua/dachshund mix, and a black/red aussie mix. We seem to have a theme going on.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

black & tan/red (what's the dif? I don't see it.)
bi-color (which is black with tan/red)

aka 2 dogs. voted b&t


----------



## Kovic (Jul 15, 2014)

Sable is my least favorite. Liver is a fault. JMHO.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Kovic said:


> Sable is my least favorite.


no! don't say that! what's gotten into you?


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> Please tell me your GSD color.. if its not listed in the poll options feel free to comment  thanks


Black and tan


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a black and tan and two sables. I also didn't vote because I didn't know what to pick. My favourite is bi colour, my gsd growing up was a bi and she was my heart dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Black is and always will be my #1 favorite.

Next is dark sable, then bi-color and then regular sable.

I can appreciate a nice dark black and red like Nikon though. :wub:

No whites and no black and tans.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> No whites and no black and tans.


no! thorn from the lost boys was an awesome looking dog!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

scarfish said:


> no! thorn from the lost boys was an awesome looking dog!


Not a fan, sorry.

I thought that GSDs only came in black and tan or all white so I never wanted a GSD because I just didn't like the colors. Then my ex's friend got a sable GSD and a couple of days later I saw a black GSD on TV and it was love at first sight. So blacks, sables and bicolors for me, that's it.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I love all shepherds! My babies are black/tan LC saddle, black/tan blanket, and a very dark bi-color (lil' Nemesis has lost almost all her red just a few bleed through spots on her legs)


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Not a fan, sorry.


stop saying these things you're killin' me. lol J/K

i'm sorry but blacks are my least favorite although i love all the colors. i really want a silver sable. our rambo was labeled by the breeder as a silver sable but he turned out to be a tan sable. next dog maybe i'll look for a real silver sable. i don't buy the idea you can't shop for dogs by color, only temperment and drive. i obviously want an easy going tempermented dog but drive makes no difference to me. since the wife works at a doggy daycare and takes the dogs 8 hours most days a high drive will spend the 8 hours running around and a lazy dog will spend it lying on the floor.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Darker colors. Never liked a white or tan, i do not like a tan or red and black, same with cats, if its not a stealthy looking pure black cat, i do not like it. Shiggs is light tan, i dont like it, i like ty and dexter.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

somewhere in my kitchen is a ninja cat.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

scarfish said:


> stop saying these things you're killin' me. lol J/K
> 
> i'm sorry but blacks are my least favorite although i love all the colors.


It's ok, I know my boy is gorgeous. :wub:

A lot of people don't like black animals, I don't mind, if black was a color and not a shade then black would be my favorite color. 

Black GSDs are my favorite. The darker the better. :wub:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

scarfish said:


> somewhere in my kitchen is a ninja cat.


I approve of ninja cat


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My girl is black and red. She's a puppy and her coat is changing VERY gradually relative to other pups her age, so I'm still not sure what her color pattern will look like exactly.

I think my favorite is black and red. I've always loved the classic black and tan, but I'm just really taken with the intensity of the increasing amount of red peeking through in her coat. Rather than a dark mask, her whole head is still dark, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Black and Red :wub:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> It's ok, I know my boy is gorgeous. :wub:
> 
> A lot of people don't like black animals, I don't mind, if black was a color and not a shade then black would be my favorite color.
> 
> Black GSDs are my favorite. The darker the better. :wub:


Darker the better for sure! I want a Black GSD the next go around


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> Darker the better for sure! I want a Black GSD the next go around


My GSD puppy next year will most likely be another black male. :wub:


----------



## Dogmomof2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Blue & Tan. I think she's beautiful. My menagerie of other animals consists of a blue fawn dog, a smoky blue cat, his gold brother, and a blue-tan-and-white calico. There's a theme here.


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Can this thread be resurrected-would be interesting to have more stats?


----------



## apogee1mars (May 29, 2020)

Red and Black, Euro Plush Coat


----------

